# Freeze dried shrimp?



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Can I give my ratites freeze dried shrimp as an every now and then treat?  any feedback is appreciated


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i give mine a mix from petsmart that has shrimp,mealworms,crickets, and grasshoppers i mix half the container to there huge container of food and they love it sofar we have had no problems and vet thinks it's ok


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

I might think about doing this for my girls! I might have to share it with them. I love shrimp!


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

I love shrimp too lol and my boys ADORE the freeze dried shrimp we got them


----------

